# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Egzema, atopowe zapalenie skóry czy zwyczajne uczulenie ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Niedawno wróciłam po 2 miesiącach stresującej pracy za granicą. Nie odżywiałam się tam dobrze.
Pracowałam w sadownictwie, więc jest duże prawdopodobieństwo kontaktu z opryskami, nawozami i innymi środkami ochrony roślin. Po około 1,5 miesiąca przebywania tam na mojej twarzy obok ust i w zewnętrznym kąciku oka pojawiły się małe czerwone krostki z płynem w środku. Skóra koło ust po kilku dniach kiedy ją dotykałam była szorstka i "łuskowo" schodziła. Zabezpieczałam te miejsca tłustą maścią z witaminą A. Obecnie przebywam w Polsce już ponad dwa tygodnie, zmieniłam dietę, wysypiam się, nie stresuje. Mimo to objawy zupełnie nie ustąpiły.. 
Dodam że moja babcia chorowała na astmę całe życie. I gdy miałam około 11 lat na nadgarstkach, wewnętrznej stronie ramion, i na udach od środka pojawiły się malutkie pęcherzyki z przezroczystym płynem wewnątrz, z tym że te ani nie są czerwone i widać je dobrze tylko przy bocznym świetle. Nie swędzą, podrapane rozprzestrzeniają się bardziej, są tylko mankamentem wizualnym. Pęcherzyki utrzymywały się na mojej skórze aż do zeszłego roku i zwyczajnie zniknęły mimo że nic nie zmieniałam w swoim codziennym życiu i pojawiły się na nowo właśnie gdy przebywałam za granicą wraz z tą dziwną wysypką na twarzy. Dodam że całe życie mam bardzo suchą skórę wymagającą częstego nawilżania. Nie wiem co robić, wizyta u dermatologa dopiero za rok a testy alergiczne to spora inwestycja.. Czy domowymi sposobami mogę chociaż załagodzić objawy ?

http://images77.fotosik.pl/94/298adf9b1f4783c8med.jpg
http://images76.fotosik.pl/95/b1c123e30a32b0cbmed.jpg
http://images77.fotosik.pl/94/266f2148ea5a53bemed.jpg
http://images76.fotosik.pl/95/4c8aec9d47c57197med.jpg
http://images75.fotosik.pl/95/80e17707ee8b1048med.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej iść do dermatologa z tym, a na suchą skórę stosować kosmetyki na azs, dobry jest atoperal z olejem lnianym.

----------


## parafa

tak olej lniany bardzo fajnie nawilża skórę, warto szukac kosmetyków z jego zawartością.

----------


## franaca

Nawet nie wiem jakie kosmetyki są z tym olejem, ja mam suchą skórę i nic jakoś szczególnie mi nie pomaga  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do wszystkich którzy borykają się z podobnym problemem jak ten opisany wyżej. Jest to przyustne zapalenie skóry, jeden z objawów AZS. Jak chcecie to idźcie z tym do dermatologa, ale nie radzę chyba że wasz stan jest naprawdę mocno zaawansowany. Jedyne co dermatolodzy na to przepisują to sterydy ! trzymajcie się od nich z daleka bo najpierw wydaję się że pomogły a po odstawieniu jest nawrót i straszne pogorszenie !  Zainwestujcie w naturalne leczenie ! Tu przepis na świetną maść która wam pomoże : proporcje : vit E 10, olej konopny 10, masło shea 80.  
Składniki kupicie na calaya . pl , ponadto wyjdzie to o wiele taniej niż apteczne maśći a leczy bez skutków ubocznych, a wręcz ma same poboczne plusy jak miedzy innymi działanie przeciwtrądzikowe, przeciwzmarszczkowe i wiele innych. 
Polecam się z tymi cudami zapoznać bliżej. 
I wspomagająco kupić sobie LATOPIC w aptece i codziennie brać.

----------


## olica

> Nawet nie wiem jakie kosmetyki są z tym olejem, ja mam suchą skórę i nic jakoś szczególnie mi nie pomaga


Możesz stosować sam olej, ale na to trzeba mieć duuużooo czasu, bo jak nie poczekasz odpowiednio długo po posmarowaniu skóry olejem to po prostu wybrudzisz sobie ubranie. Wygodniejsze w użyciu są emolienty, np. atoperal zawiera właśnie olej lniany.

----------


## anna32

Samo nawilżanie skóry nie wystarczy. Tu problem jest trochę bardziej skomplikowany. Sucha skóra nie jest przyczyną problemów lecz jet objawem tych problemów.  Problemem jest niewłaściwa praca układu immunologicznego. Oczywiście nie oznacza to że skóry nie należy nawilżać- wręcz przeciwnie. Sucha skóra swędzi a to powoduje że się drapiemy. Poprzez zadrapania przedostaja się bakterie które potęgują stan zapalny skóry i problem skórny jeszcze bardziej narasta. Przy azs trzeba działać kompleksowo- od wewnątrz i od zewnątrz. Od wewnątrz stosując probiotyki jak Latopic- wspomagają pracę układu immunologicznego oraz od zewnątrz emolienty(z serii Latopc, oilatum czy emolium)

----------


## briaa

mi bardzo pomaga atoperal a mam na prawdę suchą skórę a do tego miejscami łuszczącą się.

----------


## elliena

Jeżeli faktycznie problem tkwi w nieprawidłowościach układu immunologicznego to wydaje mi się, że wizyta u lekarza jest konieczna. Może najpierw spróbuj jednak zapisać się na badania do laboratorium APC Analizy Medyczne? Wiem z własnego doświadczenia, że tam od razu z wynikami idzie się do gabinetu lekarskiego i przepisane jest odpowiednie leczenie

----------


## moova

trzeba dobrze dobrać kosmetyki , nawilżać skórę od środka także, ja staram sie pić dużo wody, poza tym atoperal rzeczywiście bardzo dobrze nawilża suchą skórę

----------


## parafa

ja mam z atoperalu zarówno żel pod przysznic jak i balsam do ciała, zimą bardzo wysusza mi się skóra, więc nawilżenie jest  mi bardzo potrzebne.

----------


## Niemała

a znasz szampon z tej serii? sprawdza się? Mi się strasznie przesusza skóra głowy odkąd zimą noszę czapkę, może szampon atoperalu by mi pomógł?

----------


## snowka

ja znam cała ta serię , używam  dla dziecka baby i kupiłam sobie, dla mnie na moja sucha skórę bardzo dobrze działa, skóra jest na prawdę nawilżona, nie swędzi i nie łuszczy się.

----------


## olkak

polecam mydlo aleppo naturalne

----------


## parafa

u mnie kosmetyki atoperal sprawdzają się świetnie, ładnie nawilżają i utrzymują skórę w bardzo odbrym stanie nawilżenia.

----------


## olkak

ja polecam uzywanie produktow z bialego jelenia. Moje dziecko jest alergikiem i ma AZS. Uzywam plynów do prania, mydel i jest  super poprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłabym jednak za wizyta u dermatologa, co specjalista to specjalista. Po to jest, żeby diagnozować, nawet jeśli zleci maści sterydowe to trzeba je zastosowac, bo inaczej samo nie minie lub minie tylko na chwile. Wspomagająco oczywiście polecam równiez probiotyk Latopic, jest doskonały w walce z AZS i jako uzupełnienie kuracji kosmetyki/emolienty z tej samej serii, które nie tylko nawilżajai natłuszczaja ale tez regenerują naskórek i zawierają kompleks przeciwświądowy. Mniej sie po nich drapiemy to i skóra jest mniej podrazniona i mniej podatna na infekcje, choćby gronkowcem.

----------


## medynar

Sudocrem jest całkiem ok na takie coś,  ale lepiej iść do dermatologa

----------


## Hania35

NA pewno nie ma co tego bagatelizować i trzeba udać sie do specjalisty. Możesz zacząć od dermatologa ale aczej będzie tu potrzebny  alergolog  bo wszystko wskazuje że jest to sprawa alergiczna. Nie bagatelizuj tego bo alegia nieleczona może przejść w astmę. To co teraz możesz zrobić to obserwować siebie jak twój organizm reaguje na różne czynniki- po kontakcie z czym jest gorzej a kiedy jest lepiej. Skóre warto byłoby nawilżać dobrymi emolientami np z serii Latopic czy oilatum. Warto byłoby zastosować probiotyk Latopic- ale żeby miało to sens trzeba go regularnie stosować raz dziennie przez minimum 3 miesiące. Staraj sie też zdrowo odrzywiać- najk najmniej przetworzonych rzeczy, bez konserwantów itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

AZS "lubi" stres - wówczas może dojść do zaostrzenia choroby. Podstawa pielęgnacji to emolienty, Dermaveel, olej lniany i olej z wiesiołka, unikanie stresu i produktów, które powodują alergię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a znasz szampon z tej serii? sprawdza się? Mi się strasznie przesusza skóra głowy odkąd zimą noszę czapkę?


Bardzo fajny jest szampon Seboradin Sensitive 
do skóry wrażliwej delikatnej i atopowej i bardzo dobrze działa na włosy

----------


## Ola Hrycaj

A ja ostatnio odkryłam bardzo fajne serum , które łagodzi świąd oraz podrażnienia, to jest serum do chorej skóry Essenz. Produkty w 10% naturalne, bez konserwantów czy sztucznych dodatków. poza tym po otwarciu jest ważny jeszcze 2 lata  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciężko tak to ustalić bez przeprowadzenia badań lub choćby wizyty u dermatologa. Choć z doświadczenia wiem, że np. dobra emulsja do ciała i płyn do mycia potrafią zdziałać cuda. Moje dzieci, ja i mąż używamy wszyscy produktów atoperal. Oni mają i szampony i kremy i żele do kąpieli. No i jak kiedyś ja narzekałam na suchą skórę, a moja córeczka to wręcz miała ją przesuszoną, to teraz problem zniknął.

----------


## Kurnikova

Stosuje to serum do chorej skóry Essenz i mam też emolient Essenz do pielęgnacji dzieci. Bardzo dobrze nawilża skórę i koi podrażnienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam problem z atopową skórą, to samo mój syn, od kilku miesięcy stosujemy kosemtyki z serii atopral, mam piankę do mycia dla dzieci, ale sama też się nią myję, do tego emulsja do smarowania ciała. Nie podrażnia mnie ani mojego syna, skóra jest ukojona, odczuwam ulgę, nic nie swędzi nie piecze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też od pewnego czasu jest w użyciu atoperal, w sumie kilka rzeczy z tej serii i bardzo dobrze się sprawdza. W zasadzie ja używam emulsji do mycia oraz kremu do rąk bo na nich najbardziej wiadać objawy atopowego zapalenie. Po tym kremie dłonie wyglądają o wiele lepiej i nie swędzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam atopową skórę i właściwie wszytsko potrafi mnie podrażnić, czasem po umyciu się zwykłym płynem do kąpieli wszytsko mnie swędziało i piekło. Niedawno w aptece pani poleciła mi atoperal do mycia się oraz emulsję nawilżającą. Muszę przyznać, że warto je kupić bo są wydajne, nic nie podrażnia a skóra jest potem nawilżona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez mam problemy ze skora, najgorzej jest w zimę i lato kiedy skora potrZebuje więcej nawilżenia. Kilka miesiecy temu farmaceutka poleciła mi kosmetyki atoperal, bardzo dobrze sprawdza się u mnie emulsja do ciała, fajnie nawilża skora jest nie piecze a do tego nie jest ona tłusta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam atopową skórę i bardzo nad tym ubolewam bo nie mogę używać żadnych pachnących płynów do kąpieli czy też balasmów bo często nasilają objawy i potem to nieprzyjemne pieczenie i uczucie swędzenia. Od pewnego czasu używam emulsji atoperal, skora się uspokoiła, objawy przycichły. Oczywiście na pełne efekty potrzeba czasu ale już widać poprawę w wyglądzie skóry. No i ja nie chodzę już tak rozdrażniona przez to  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas w rodzinie problemy z atopową skórą ma mąż i nasza córka. Niedawno przekonaliśmy się, że najlepsze w pielęgnacji takiej skóry są emolienty z apteki, są one jednak najlepiej przebadane i nie ma takiego ryzyka jak w kosmetykach z drogerii, że będą one podrażniać skórę. DO nawilżania stosujemy emolienty z atoperala, mają wersję dla dzieci i dla dorosłych, z obydwóch jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A powiesz mi co konkretnie stosujesz dla dzieci? Widzę, że atoperal ma dużo produktów a moja córka ma mega wrażliwą skórę i nie wiem co lepsze będzie do kąpieli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używam krochmalu do kąpieli i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Jest bardzo delikatny i sprawdza się lepiej niż wszytskie płyny do kąpieli, mały po kąpieli nie jest rozdrażniony i nie piecze go skóra. Potem nawilżam go emulsją dla dzieci z atoperala.

----------


## rysiek301

zamiast sugerować się wypowiedziami to najlepiej jednak zgłosić się z tym do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam atopowe zapalenie skóry i od kilku miesięcy stosuję atoperal który bardzo mi pomaga, emulsja dobrze nawilżą, w ogóle mnie nie podrażnia a do tego nie zostawia takiej suchej warstwy której nienawidzę

----------


## rysiek301

proszę wybrać się do dermatologa i tam się wyjaśni

----------

